# Sockel 1150 oder 1155?



## Rico-3000 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi leute...

da ich plane mir eine neues system zusammen zu basteln habe ich vorher mal ein paar fragen... 

Ich habe im internet schon gesucht aber irgendwie keine erklärung gefunden...

Wo liegt der unterschied zwischen So. 1150 und 1155???


----------



## Murdoch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*



Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Hi leute...
> 
> da ich plane mir eine neues system zusammen zu basteln habe ich vorher mal ein paar fragen...
> 
> ...


 
1150 ist die neue gen. Haswell CPU. 1155 ist noch für Sandy und Ivy bridge. 

Wenn neu dann haswell würde ich mal sagen. Preislich kein riesen unterschied und bringt und die 8% mehr Leistung


----------



## Westcoast (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

sockel 1150 Haswell und sockel 1155 Ivybridge/Sandybridge. ich würde den sockel 1150 nehmen, da aktueller. haswell hat auch 7% bis 10% mehr leistung als ivybridge.
daher würde ich ein Z87 brett kaufen und einen I7 4770K zum zocken mit virtuellen kernen. wenn der I7 zu teuer ist, dann den I5 4670K.


----------



## Rico-3000 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*



Westcoast schrieb:


> sockel 1150 Haswell und sockel 1155 Ivybridge/Sandybridge. ich würde den sockel 1150 nehmen, da aktueller. haswell hat auch 7% bis 10% mehr leistung als ivybridge.
> daher würde ich ein Z87 brett kaufen und einen I7 4770K zum zocken mit virtuellen kernen. wenn der I7 zu teuer ist, dann den I5 4670K.


 
Ahhh das ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen... 
Brauche ich für den I-7 nicht ein 2011 brett??? Sorry aber ich steige duch diesen So. wirrwarr bei Intel immo nicht so durch...


----------



## etar (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Der 2011 Sockel wäre die Enthusiasten-Plattform z.b. für die neuen  ivybridge-E  i7-4820k


----------



## NerdFlanders (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Nein, i7 gibt es auch für 1150 und 1155.


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Für einen i7 4770 oder i7 4770 k benötigst Du ein Haswell 1150 Board

Für einen i7 4820/4930/4960 wird dann das 2011er Board benötigt, was aber für den Normalo völlig überflüssig ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## MesserPit (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

hallo, zum thema, kommt nächstes jahr nochma nen anderer sockel oder prozessor? weiss das wer? möchte auch bald aufrüsten aber noch nicht dieses jahr. wollte auf die nächste grafikkartengeneration warten, also gtx8xx serie.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Ja es kommt der 2011-3

Der macht den Sinn wenn du enthusiastisch bist, Multi gpu evtl ab 3x nutzen möchtest oder aber Rechenleistung zum arbeiten brauchst wie cad, Photo und videobearbeitung


----------



## MesserPit (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

hmmmm. dann ist der i7 4770 wohl doch ausreichend für die nächsten paar jahre, oder? zusammen mit ner gtx 8xx serie. naja mal abwarten, danke für die info.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Haswell reicht die nächsten Jahre aus.


----------



## NoMaD1978 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Sockel 1150...Genau

MfG


----------



## Westcoast (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

ich würde kein geld mehr in den sockel 2011 stecken. da der sockel 2011-3 kommt. in diesem fall reicht ein I7 4770K für ca 4 bis 5 jahre.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Ich würde auch auf Haswell, also Sockel 1150, setzen.


----------



## Rico-3000 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Guten Abend... Danke für eure antworten...  dann werde ich mich mal im So. 1150 bereich so umsehen... mal schauen was es da so schönes gibt...


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sockel 1150 oder 1155???*

Von S.2011 zu S.1150 bietet Haswell einfach mehr Features, und es ist  einfach die modernere Plattform, zudem braucht es auch weniger, falls  man auf den Verbrauch schaut. 

Für´s rendering oder anderen aufwendigeren Berechnungen/Anwendungen  sollte man zu S.2011 greifen, weil bei aufwändigen Berechnungen  nunmal nichts über viele Kerne geht, sofern die Anwendung diese auch unterstützt.

Will man übertakten, kann man lange diskutieren was besser ist.

Und S.2011-3 kommt auch in einem Jahr, da kann man schon ruhig warten...


----------

